# New shooter from The Woodlands TX...



## rpedro (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone here from the area??? Just getting started, and could use the help/instruction... I am probably going to shoot at Bowzone as they seem like they are real close, anyone out there willing to help me get back into archery since high school??? thanks so much, wanted to say hi here on the forum, and so far have learned quite a bit just reading all I can here... Take care and feel free to drop me a pm, etc...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rpedro. Have fun here.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

Bowzone is my shop as well....good people there. Richard and Joey are great and the regulars that shoot there are always happy to help. Let me know if you have any questions as well! Welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rpedro (Nov 28, 2009)

Hook Em said:


> Bowzone is my shop as well....good people there. Richard and Joey are great and the regulars that shoot there are always happy to help. Let me know if you have any questions as well! Welcome :darkbeer:



don't suppose you want to give a lesson or two??? need someone to show me the ropes...
thanks!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You've come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get that :welcome: wagon out for you !:wave:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## rpedro (Nov 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rpedro (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone here frequent bowzone etc and want to teach me the ropes??? I would really appreciate it... Thanks!!!


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## rpedro (Nov 28, 2009)

I really want to learn how to shoot... If anyone in my area is up to helping me out, drop me a line...


----------



## rpedro (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone... Anyone at all...


----------



## rpedro (Nov 28, 2009)

Anybody in Houston, etc wanting to go shoot??? Could use the help???


----------



## hotel charlie (Jan 10, 2010)

*Spring*

I moved from the Spring area about a year and a half ago. I understand Bow Zone is a good place, I am sure they will be glad to help you out.

HC


----------



## Artemiz (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome to AT!

Try looking for local archery clubs and searching/asking in the Texas forum too.

Happy shooting!


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to AT. A group of us shoot on Monday nights at Bowzone. We will be there tomorrow night, I am going to try to get there around 4 to shoot a 3 spot round, but after that I can help you out some.

Jay


----------



## rpedro (Nov 28, 2009)

TX Rattlesnake said:


> Welcome to AT. A group of us shoot on Monday nights at Bowzone. We will be there tomorrow night, I am going to try to get there around 4 to shoot a 3 spot round, but after that I can help you out some.
> 
> Jay



wow thanks!!! I am still completing my bow purchase... I have a really good deal pending for a Hoyt 38pro package... its got xt1000 limbs... woder if they will do for target shooting... maybe as soon as I get my package setup we can meet up at BZ??? beware, I am a newbie...thanks!!!


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

Just PM me when you get it ready. I shoot at Gander Mountain some also, it is a little closer.


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

rpedro said:


> Anyone here frequent bowzone etc and want to teach me the ropes??? I would really appreciate it... Thanks!!!


Welcome rpedro to AT.

I'm kind of a newbie considering I haven't shot for over 18 years and back then the equipment was considered crude by todays standards. I shot a cheap Barnett 60# bow with no let-off and a coil spring for a rest and cheap pin sights and still loved it.

Since myself and my wife got back into archery a few months ago we have been obscessed with it and love it. I can't stop buying archery equipment now. We live in Conroe not far from you and shoot at the Bow Zone as often as we can but it's still a 20 mile drive. If you can catch them when they are not too busy any of them will help you with your shooting and give great advice. We shoot at home most every afternoon and your welcome to visit and shoot with us anytime. PM if interested.

I started back into archery with a used PSE and still shoot it a lot but just bought myself and my wife a couple of Hoyt bows and we love them. Great choice.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

